# Small top dwelling fish



## AshNeon93 (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a 100litre high tank, with a few neon tetra, endlers, rummynose tetras a dwarf frog and a few amanos, its relatively heavy planted, any suggestions for a top dwelling fish as these are all pretty much middle-bottom bar the endlers? I'm thinking of adding a betta too. Thanks.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Clown killifish (Epiplatys annulatus) would be a good option. See video here: 



Hatchetfish would also work, but they will jump out of your tank if you do not have a tight-fitting lid.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/beginnerinfo/a/fishlevels.htm

This website has a list of fish that will give you an idea!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Marbled hatchet fish and 2 more frogs. They like company of their own kind.


----------



## SteppingStones (Aug 8, 2014)

I definitely agree with the suggestion of marble hatchets, they're one of my favorites


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

Hatchets stay right on the surface...and you need a tight cover because they jump.

Any of the Zebra/Leopard/Blue Danios are all top-dwelling schoolers that will stay near the surface, but not "glued" to it. They're hardy, easy to keep fish, and inexpensive. Long-finned varieties are also available.


----------



## RexDart (Aug 12, 2013)

Clown killies are great. Lamp Eyes are nice too, but mine like to hunt all over in search of goodies. Clowns do tend to stay up top.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Why place a betta known widely for it's poor disposition regarding tank mates ,with unsuspecting rather peaceful fishes?


----------



## LynneS22 (Oct 16, 2014)

roadmaster said:


> Why place a betta known widely for it's poor disposition regarding tank mates ,with unsuspecting rather peaceful fishes?


+ 1. Skip the betta. I'd do the killies. Not fond of the hatchets, and while they are definitely top fish, their shape creeps me out....:hihi:


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

The killies look amazing.


----------



## AshNeon93 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I do like the look of them clowns. I think the hatchetfish would be too big for my tank, and bettas are fine with tetra and endlers, I've kept them together before, not sure about the shrimp though. I decided not to get a betta anyway and I've bought a honey gourami, seems to be mid-high level. I will definitely keep an eye out for the clown though providing they are comparable. Cheers!


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Have a look at halfbeaks. 

I'm not sure on which one is more readily available but its either celebes or wrestling halfbeaks. They're pretty cool! 


Here's the Wrestling
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/dermogenys-pusilla/


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

I like honey gouramis, good choice for a smaller top dweller.

Bettas get a bad rap, they're fine with almost any fish besides other bettas(and close relatives). I've never had a problem keeping them in community tanks.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Pseudomugil furcatus, my go too top dwelling small schooling fish. I also love hachet fish but yes they are jumpers which makes me not want to keep them


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

lamiskool said:


> Pseudomugil furcatus, my go too top dwelling small schooling fish. I also love hachet fish but yes they are jumpers which makes me not want to keep them


This is soo pretty, where'd you get it?


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Another vote for the clown killies.

I've found them to be really active and interesting fish, and stay at the top ~90% of the time, although I'd occasionally find one chilling at the bottom for a few minutes.

Their color is really neat, and they also have these bright little reflective patches on their heads.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

EndlerGame said:


> I like honey gouramis, good choice for a smaller top dweller.
> 
> Bettas get a bad rap, they're fine with almost any fish besides other bettas(and close relatives). I've never had a problem keeping them in community tanks.


 Betta's have well earned their reputation's
They do not get along well with ANY fish you happen to place them with.

If they themselves are not the aggressor's (normally), then they're long flowing fin's become target's for more than a few species of tetra's as well as other fishes.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

How small?

The Blue-eyed rainbows are great, P. getrudae is a favorite. Very entertaining and beautiful fish.

Endlers are also hardy and entertaining. 

b. Brigitae are nicest of the very small fish IMO and one of the safest with shrimp since they're so small. We're surprisingly hardy for such a tiny fish.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cgorges (Sep 9, 2014)

I have celebes rainbows and they are very colorful and amusing to watch, especially if you get a male female mix. The males put on great displays for the females.


----------



## All4Fish (Jun 23, 2014)

lamiskool said:


> Pseudomugil furcatus, my go too top dwelling small schooling fish. I also love hachet fish but yes they are jumpers which makes me not want to keep them


I have the furcata and they are awesome! Try Live Aquaria.


----------

